# How to mount Garmin Bike Speed Sensor and Cadence Sensor



## DennisMadsen (Jun 15, 2014)

I today mounted this new Bike Speed and Cadence Sensor kit from Garmin on my Cube Agree GTC SL bike:
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...eed-sensor-and-cadence-sensor/prod146897.html



Should I mount the cadence sensor on the left or right crank arm? Currently I've mounted it on the left arm.
Would it be best to put the speed sensor on the front or rear wheel? Regarding to oil etc. I think that the front wheel would be the optimal place.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Cadence sensors are generally mounted on left chain stays...the _magnet_ is mounted to the crank arm, not the sensor. 

Speed sensors can be either front or rear, oil is not a concern. If you're going to use a trainer and want to have speed/distance info mount it on the frame not the fork.


----------



## DennisMadsen (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for your answer. Did you click on my link? It's the new Garmin kit without magnets.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Mount the cadence sensor on the left, non-drive side, crank-arm. If you mount the cadence sensor on the right crank arm (chainring side), there is a very high probability that you will clip the front derailleur with it.

You can mount the speed sensor on either the front or rear wheel.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

you have it set up good, you're good to go.


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the same sensors. Cadence goes on the left. Speed can go on either but IMO the rear is a better option because it allows the sensor to function when I'm riding indoors on the trainer as well as outdoors.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

ercflyer said:


> I have the same sensors. Cadence goes on the left. Speed can go on either but IMO the rear is a better option because it allows the sensor to function when I'm riding indoors on the trainer as well as outdoors.


Another thing I've learned over the years, front wheel speed sensor mounting leads to data spikes, especially if you ever jump something, the rear wheel offers much better data stability.


----------

